# Wizard of Oz themed walk through How To Ideas



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are a few DIY craft projects I did to personalize the Wizard of Oz themed haunt. Ideas with pictures and descriptions are listed below:

*Ruby sippers:* I really wanted to have ruby slippers as part of my display, but did not want to pay what may stores are asking for a licensed decoration version. So I created mine by using red high heel shoes, which I painted with a shiny glitter paint (pictured below). Then I cut apart a pool noodle to create legs. Finally I added striped black and white socks and voila. 

















*Scarecrow: * I created this scarecrow prop using a PVC pipe, a white table cloth, garden stakes, and a carved craft pumpkin. I first carved the pumpkin. Then I created a T like figure using the PVC pipe, garden stakes and tape to keep in place. I cut and created an outfit for the scarecrow and it was done. Cheap and effective my kind of craft project 









*Yellow brick road: * All I did was pick up some foam board at Micheal's. Then I painted a cobble stone pattern using two shaded of yellow paint.









*"I''m melting" witches cauldron: * I created this cauldron using inspiration from Paintitblack's craft (thanks again  . I just took a cheap plastic cauldron added Halloween moss, added black witch boots, a broom, and witch hat to finish it off. The final touch I added was a paper saying "I''m melting", which I placed on top of cauldron. 









These are just a few DIY project ideas, there is really hundreds on possibility's.


----------

